# Rockler Cross Lap Jig



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

Thanks for the full review. I saw the project you made with this. After your project and your review I'm adding this to my wish list. My living room is all old school thick paneling in good shape but the air and return vents on the wall are old and gross. I will attempt to make some new ones with this jig.


----------



## gtrgeo (Mar 22, 2017)

> Thanks for the full review. I saw the project you made with this. After your project and your review I m adding this to my wish list. My living room is all old school thick paneling in good shape but the air and return vents on the wall are old and gross. I will attempt to make some new ones with this jig.
> 
> - sansoo22


Thanks! The grid itself actually went fairly quick once I worked out how to mill the slats in bulk and then slice them into individual pieces. I had to remake the frame because I followed my original dimensions which were wrong..

George


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have one as well. I have used it several times. For the price, excellent. I just need to remember to replace or move the backer board!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Being a gadgets man, I'm surprised one of these haven't run across my path… must be social distancing.

Damn, *gtr'*, I'm now drinking twice as much trying to formulate projects to use one on to justify purchase… though it doesn't have to be a strong argument!

It's the shipping costs from the States to Australia that's the killer.


----------



## stripit (Oct 21, 2012)

I have ne I bought last year. I used it to make trivets.







I was trying to use some of the left overs from making frames, (I cut my rabbit on the ts)







I found out that this wAs more trouble then it was worth. The thin strips tend to warp over time. So I will be using them for stakes in the garden.

The jig worked great.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting the review. Because of it I now own one of these. I make a lot of tea boxes with an egg crate grid inside. It's always time consuming and sort of hit or miss to dial in the perfect setup. I believe this jig will allow for more accuracy and definitely repeatability.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Good review/ I have an I box, and it won't allow for a piece of stock as wide as the Rockler jig, so there is a use for both. Once I noted it did work much like the I Box jig, and it happened to be on sale, and they somehow accepted a 15% deal they had mailed me. it was a buy. I've only used it twice, but did get great results, just following their instructions.

I thought the same as you, that it could be used on a router table, fence removed, with a good miter gauge, and could get a good result. I think of the I box for smaller lengths, like boxes, and the Rockler for longer lengths like a table top. So I will probably use mine on the TS, as I have more support room there.

That air return grill was a nice job.


----------

